# Puppy night time toilet training going well



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

Our puppy dexter has been home for 2 weeks today (he'll be 10 weeks on tuesday)
i've been getting up twice in the night then have gradually cut it down to once etc...
last night i did'nt get up and this morning the kitchen & puppy pad was clean and dry YIPPIE 

i've got a question now though - should i leave off putting the puppy pads down now?

thanks

anita


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I personally would get rid of them ASAP and get your puppy used to toiletting outside; I think that they just confuse matters. Even if you have to get up in the middle of the night to take him outside it will be well worth it.


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

we went out for a couple of hours this afternoon and did not put them down and he was fine - took him straight out and he did his business in the garden


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

i came down last night at about 1.15 to let dexter out to have a wee (there were no puppy pads down) the kitchen was clean and dry and he did his business outside.

i was woken up by the armoa of doggy doo at about 5am  we were outside for long enough for him to do everything and i tried so hard to encourage him. i did'nt make a big thing of him doing his business in the kitchen just said to him a few times - "busy's outside" as i was clearing it up

not sure what to do now - should i go back to the puppy pads? spend longer in the garden in the middle of the night (10-15 mins at the moment)

any hints or tips greatly appreciated


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't go back to the pads; I would probably look at the type of food and times that I was feeding it in relation to when Dexter needs to 'go'. It may be that you just need to adjust feeding times or the times that you get up in the night.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it's about feeding times.

Mine at 9weeks could hold all night (11pm to 6.30am), bearing the odd wee accident he was poop proofed on arrival. Fed 7am, 11am, 4pm and 7pm - minced tripe + skinners mixed in.

I didn't get up for night time wees after a week, just extended the night time wee time progressively later and later from 4am onwards, half hr at a time and that seemed to work.

We didn't use pads but had him crated next to our other dog in the same area.

Struggled with timing though during the days, took till 5mths before he was completely accident prone and bomb proof during the day. Think this stems from him being a bitter winter pup, unlike my first who was a summer pup.


----------



## lightning21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow. Toilet training is hard. I will have a shih tzu soon and I don't know where to start. Especially I'm too busy with work, kids and cleaning.


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

he's fed 6.30 am 11.15/30 and 4.30 (were advised 3 meals by the breader) he's on burgess supa dog puppy mix - we are moving to royal canin this week

he's clean and dry during the day - everything is done outside - lots of praise and a bit of a treat too (although not all the time with the treat)

he is taken to the toilet before we go to bed given the command wee wee & be busy - he will do his wee's on command almost

got up this morning and he was dry but there were two poos waiting for me 

lightining 21 - good luck with your new puppy it is tricky with kids etc iv'e got 3 of the darlings, i'm knackered but i'm determined to get it right now so i can relax and enjoy my lovely boy


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

when i am housetraining a pup, i set the alarm for 3-AM every night until the pup is 15 to 16-WO. 
for an 8-WO pup [the earliest i suggest anyone get a puppy], that's 7 to 8-weeks of every night potty-trips, 
but IMO worth every one, as most of the pups are housetrained *error-free* :thumbup: no pee & no poop 
in the house, at all.

i also crate my pups beside the bed at night, within arm's reach; they can see, hear & smell me, 
& i am right there if they are taken ill or something scary happens - like an auto-accident outside.

i use *airline-approved shipping crates* not wire cages, & i use one that will fit the pup as an adult; 
if need be, i put a clean cardboard box in the back to take up room... no bedding, just safe chew-toys.
[solid rubber, solid nylon; no detachable parts]

i also use Kongs, stuffed with part of a meal & frozen, as busywork when the pup is alone at home, in the crate. :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BTW - the housetraining sticky has links for 2 free books on DOgStarDaily website. 

GREAT for socializing & teaching a soft-mouth, especially - but loads on housetraining, manners, etc.


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

We haven't had any poos in the house with Ramsay (knock on wood) he seemed to 'know' straight off that you did those outside (or maybe he preferred the scent outdoors?). He is crated at night and the first two nights we had a wee in the crate (on newspaper - we didn't use pads). From then on we twigged that if we came down at 4am he would go out and widdle. We have gradually pushed that back and at the mo he goes out at 6am. He has his last meal at 9pm and occasionally he does his a poo at 6am - but normally he saves those for during the day - he has a preferred 'spot'.


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, am taking everything on board you are all so helpfull

anita & dexter x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola falls asleep about 11pm ish i get her up for a wee before we go to bed about 1am then alarm is set for 4am to get her up for a wee then she will wake about 6am luckily we have had no poops in crate had the odd wee before i started setting alarm, she sleeps in crate nxt to bed i do pop a blanket over top of crate and she sleeps with a t shirt of other half


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

i have to report to you that we had a clean and dry night without any outside toilet trips last night

i'm so proud of our little man


----------

